# Female Crowntail Bettas



## mritter (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone seen these Femail Crowntail Bettas. I was at our local Petland and they are a new addition to their stock. My daughter would like to buy a couple but they seem to be bloated, they swim fine etc, nothing unusal except for the big belly, almost like they are pregnant. When asked I was informed that this is how they arrived at the store. I do not want to purchase any until I am sure that they are not ill, can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm, how bloated do they look? Females in general will have plumper bellies than males. If they are holding eggs, you'll also see their oviposter tube sticking out (looks like a white dot on their bellies).


----------



## dmari888 (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah female bettas start producing eggs at a point. its nothing bad or anything


----------

